# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Head-mounted displays or helmet mounted displays, HMD >  GameFace, head-mounted gaming VR device, GameFace Labs, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - GameFace Labs

----------


## Airicist

Machinima GameFace Labs Preview

Published on Aug 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Gameface at CES 2014 Engadget

Published on Mar 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Gameface hands-on | GDC 2014

Published on Mar 21, 2014




> Sean Hollister tries on the Gameface Mark IV, an Android-based virtual reality headset at GDC 2014.

----------

